
Space Infrastructure Servicing - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Infrastructure_Servicing
======
pocketstar
Wow, something I am working on made it to HN FP?! Happy to answer questions.

~~~
shshhdhs
Cool stuff! Thanks for offering to answer questions. While reading it I was
wondering why the service wasn’t to offer a “tugship” capability by altering
the satellite’s orbit. Would that be viable or am I missing something?

In other words, is the benefit of docking, cutting away thermal layers, and
injecting new propellant into another satellite is that it enables the
customer to control its own destiny for 5+ more years, versus waiting on
tugships?

~~~
trevyn
IIRC, fuel on satellites is used gradually over time to maintain a controlled
orbit and orientation, not to actually provide altitude to keep the satellite
up, or for dramatic changes in orbital parameters.

~~~
nradov
That's generally true for higher orbits. In lower orbits there's still a tiny
bit of atmospheric drag so satellites have to periodically boost themselves.
And in the special case of spy satellites they occasionally do make dramatic
changes in orbital parameters in order to observe a particular high-priority
target at a particular time.

